

Xeround: Elastic MySQL service in the cloud - bobds
http://www.xeround.com/

======
petervandijck
After some hunting and pecking this seemed to answer some of my questions:
<http://www.xeround.com/developers/faq.html>

\- It runs on EC2.

\- For performance, they store data in memory (backed up on disk). So it
should be faster than regular mysql (but use more memory).

\- It's a drop-in replacement for MySQL (it's a storage engine). Your code
doesn't have to change at all. (ie. you can use PHPMyAdmin etc...)

\- It scales up and down quickly, supposedly (although I couldn't find many
details on how).

~~~
bobds
They also say they plan to add other cloud providers later.

